# Magnesium for Constipation



## 15906 (Dec 8, 2005)

I just started back on magnesium oxide 500 mg an hour after breakfast and 500 mg at bedtime. I was reading that it is best to take the magnesium on an empty stomach for IBS with constipation. Is this right? What does everyone do? I want to get the most benefit from taking this. I am sick of being constipated. Any advice?Thanks!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ps: ive said this on here before and im sure some peeps have read it and went, what! if i am constipated i eat rhubarb and plenty of it and it does work for me..its up to you if you want to try it, if you do good luck.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I don't know why,i got bloat with it.


----------

